# Urdu, Persian: قیمت  pronunciation



## marrish

I'd like to ask the question on how this word is pronounced or how you hear it pronounced?


----------



## Alfaaz

I wonder if this is going to be another one of those انکشافی / revealing threads, in which we learn that we've been pronouncing a word wrong all along...!


> ...how this word is pronounced or how you hear it pronounced?


qee/qii + mat

It'll be interesting to see the answers for Persian, as they seem to pronounce ق as غ ...!?


----------



## UrduMedium

_*Urdu*: qiimat_. Interestingly, I cannot recall any variation on this word's pronunciation from my experience.


----------



## panjabigator

Depending on whom I'm talking with (and in which language), I say "qīmat" or "kīmat."


----------



## searcher123

In modern Persian, Qeymat.


----------



## luiz1

/ɣejmat/

for /ɣ/ refer to this chart http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Persian_phonology


----------



## Qureshpor

searcher123 said:


> In modern Persian, Qeymat.



Are you sure about your transliteration, dear Morteza?


----------



## searcher123

QURESHPOR said:


> Are you sure about your transliteration, dear Morteza?


Yes, I am. Which one you have problem with?


----------



## Qureshpor

searcher123 said:


> Yes, I am. Which one you have problem with?



I thought that even in Persian the vowel after the q is the same vowel after the sh in shiir (milk).


----------



## Qureshpor

marrish said:


> I'd like to ask the question on how this word is pronounced or how you hear it pronounced?



In Urdu (proper), qiimat. I am intrigued why you are asking this question, marrish SaaHib.


----------



## searcher123

QURESHPOR said:


> I thought that even in Persian the vowel after the q is the same vowel after the sh in shiir (milk).



Oh no! It is pronounced just as Heybat (هيبت), Qeybat (غيبت), Keyvaan (كيوان), Keyhaan (كيهان) and so on.


----------



## souminwé

luiz1 said:


> /ɣejmat/
> 
> for /ɣ/ refer to this chart http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Persian_phonology



I believe it's [ɢejmæt] (uvular 'g'). _Qaaf _and _ghayin_ are both pronounced as [ɢ] after consonants and word-initially, and [ɣ] when occurring after vowels. Compare مغ  and غم .


----------



## Qureshpor

searcher123 said:


> Oh no! It is pronounced just as Heybat (هيبت), Qeybat (غيبت), Keyvaan (كيوان), Keyhaan (كيهان) and so on.




Thank you, Morteza. This explains why marrish SaaHib has asked the question in his opening post. 

Hayyim has the following entry which is in variance with yours.

قیمت _(gheemat) Noun A *Price*, cost; worth, value.

Ex. قیمت آخر این میز چند است 

What is the last price of this table (or desk)? ﻿ _


----------



## Obi1

[Moderator note: This thread about Persian usage is now merged with the previous one about Persian and Urdu. Please don't forget to search the forum before opening a new thread to avoid unnecessary repetitions. Cherine]

My dictionary says this is to be pronounced qimat, yet I have ALWAYS heard it pronounced qaymat. Which one is correct?


----------



## PersoLatin

^ You heard it right, it is pronounced qeymat.


----------



## eli7

Obi1 said:


> My dictionary says this is to be pronounced qimat, yet I have ALWAYS heard it pronounced qaymat. Which one is correct?


In Iran, we pronounce it Qeimat (Qeymat).
I have heard qimat too, but this is not a persian accent, maybe Tajik or Afghani.


----------



## fdb

In Arabic قيمة “value, quantity, price” is qīma (qīmatun) only.


----------



## Sheikh_14

Any reason in particular why this Q has remained as such in Modern Iranian Persisn rather than take on a gh sound? Whilst Hayyim suggests otherwise, the general consensus amongst petsophones here is that qiimat is pronounced as qeymat and not gheemat or anything of that sort.


----------

